# surprise we got twins



## brandyjo (Jun 2, 2013)

On 12/09/13 we thought Sassy was having medical issues and the vet was sure she had miscarried. Well today we were surprised with beautiful twins! I was like a new mom on the phone trying to direct the kids and my mom what to do to put her in the birthing pen to keep them warm and safe. Such an exciting surprise!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! You will have to post pics.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

That is a wonderful surprise! I can't wait to see pictures of the cutie pies.


----------



## brandyjo (Jun 2, 2013)

Any idea y they are solid colors when both mom and dad are traditional?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

YEAH!!! What a wonderful surprise! Congrats on those beautiful kids!

Evidently there is a solid colored goat in someone's background!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats on the beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

White patterns are dominant, so both parents could carry a recessive gene for solid colors.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes what a great surprise congrats!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

They are beautiful!! 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

OMG I am in love  adorable!! Congrats


----------

